# Ankona Cayenne Complete



## Dryfly (Jul 3, 2016)

View attachment 3845


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Sick skiff! That white powdercoat looks great too! Let's see some slime pics!


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful, congrats!!

M-


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I love that white powder coat!

Lou


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I saw this boat in the shop right in front if mine. I picked up my boat a few days after this one.
View attachment 4236


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks Great!


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Great looking skiff!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's a nice boat. Love the color and shape of the poling platform. That big arm off the back does not add to the look of that boat


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I ordered my Cayenne with the Micro power-pole. Its much smaller and discreet. The load rating on it is 1500lb and Ankona says this is more than strong enough to hold the boat in place. I hope this is not out of place for this thread. I still think it is dead sexy ;-)

Lou


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

THX1138 said:


> I ordered my Cayenne with the Micro power-pole. Its much smaller and discreet. The load rating on it is 1500lb and Ankona says this is more than strong enough to hold the boat in place. I hope this is not out of place for this thread. I still think it is dead sexy ;-)
> 
> Lou


We have the Power-Pole Micro on our Cayenne and it works great on it.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Sweet action!

Lou


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Great looking boat...


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Very nice color combo. 
The white powder coat does indeed really set it off.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Beautiful skiff. The website says this boat has a tunnel. Do you have any pictures of the tunnel out of the water?


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

Dryfly said:


> View attachment 3845


How's that power pole setup holding up?


----------

